# Labeling 3 pin and mic cable



## ErickAlexJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any companies that they like to use for heat shrink type labeling of 3pin connector cables and XLR cables?


----------



## seanandkate (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are purchasing them new, many companies will put the heat shrink tube on the cable for you, and you just add your label inside and hit it with a heat gun. If you are trying to label your existing stock, you (and your budget) might be better off buying the tubing and just doing it yourself (if you're comfortable spending some quality time with your soldering iron...)


----------



## ErickAlexJames (Jan 23, 2013)

I have all my cable. I guess that I will have to take all the ends off to slide the new tube on? Oof!


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 23, 2013)

Not necessarily. Heat shrink comes in 2:1, 3:1, and 4:1. Do a search, we've discussed it before, but at least one variety will fit over an XLR connector and shrink onto an about 1/4" dia. cable. For a place to start, 
heat shirink dot com.


----------



## TDN (Jan 24, 2013)

You might be able to find some heat shrink with a high enough shrink ratio to slip over the connector, but I think they get pricy. But 3:1 ratio is not too difficult to find. I labeled my DMV cable with a simple label printer and placed it on the barrels, between that and the differently covered cables ties they stay separate well enough from my microphone cable.

You could also look to see if you can find transparent rescue tape- it sticks only to itself and then shrinks. Might do the trick, buts a bit pricy.

Or you know, you could sit there with the soldering iron. Just don't use packing tape, whatever you do.


----------



## ErickAlexJames (Jan 24, 2013)

TDN said:


> You might be able to find some heat shrink with a high enough shrink ratio to slip over the connector, but I think they get pricy. But 3:1 ratio is not too difficult to find. I labeled my DMV cable with a simple label printer and placed it on the barrels, between that and the differently covered cables ties they stay separate well enough from my microphone cable.
> 
> You could also look to see if you can find transparent rescue tape- it sticks only to itself and then shrinks. Might do the trick, buts a bit pricy.
> 
> Or you know, you could sit there with the soldering iron. Just don't use packing tape, whatever you do.



Used heavy packing tape previously. Which is why I am currently typing this thread. LOL


----------



## JD (Jan 24, 2013)

ErickAlexJames said:


> Used heavy packing tape previously. Which is why I am currently typing this thread. LOL



I am remembering the tape he is talking about. Almost a type of shrink tape that curers when heated. Yea, could be expensive, but think about the labor time spent removing and reinstalling connectors. 

One labeling suggestion:
"NOT DMX!"


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you wanting your name printed on the tubing? I order from CBI (must be a company to set up an account) when I need heat shrink. I get 3" lengths in multiple colors (to distinguish lengths) with my company name printed on it. If you don't want anything so customized I can recommend an eBay seller where I buy all my bulk shrink. It comes on a roll; I have every size in black and clear. I don't have a link, but look up BB Trading (or B & B Trading, something like that).


----------



## len (Jan 25, 2013)

If you're just looking to identify data cable v. mic cable, you might just paint one end with a different color. It will be semi-permanent, and fairly quick.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 25, 2013)

All of my data cable has 1/2" wide day-glo orange gaffers tape at the male end next to the colored tape indicating length whereas my mic cables have no extra color.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't remember what the shrink ration was, but I got a clear shrink-tube from buyheatshrink.com that just fits over XLR type connectors and then shrinks down to the cable. We have slowly been labeling all of our DMX and scroller cables with length, pin count, and cable type. Length is color coded, other information is printed on DYMO labels, applied and we put the shrink tube over it all.

It has to be either a 3:1 or 4:1 shrink tube that I have been using, I can probably find it and tell you. The only disadvantage to the high shrink ratio is that it gets a little cloudy when you shrink it, but the information underneath is still easily readable.


----------



## len (Feb 26, 2014)

I want to shrink wrap label my xlr cables without removing the ends. What should I look for (measurements)? Resources?


----------



## FMEng (Feb 26, 2014)

Any shrink tubing big enough to go over the connector will not shrink down to the cable diameter. But, you can put an adhesive label (Brother P-Touch) on the connector body, and put clear shrink tubing over that. Any of the electronic supply houses, like Newark, Mouser, Allied, will have what you need. An XLR takes 1" tubing.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 27, 2014)

Posts 4 and 11 above.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure on at least Neutrik connectors, you can unscrew the shell and pull back the strain relief enough without unsoldering anything that you can reduce the outer diameter of the ends of the cable enough to slip some heatshrink tubing over. That is, without having to pay for an absurdly high shrink ratio.


----------



## jhochb (Feb 27, 2014)

FMEng said:


> Any shrink tubing big enough to go over the connector will not shrink down to the cable diameter. An XLR takes 1" tubing.


 

Good Morning

A quick search at HEATSHRINK dot com found these pages
They even print on 3:1 sleeves
http://www.heatshrink.com/pc_combined_results.asp?search_cat=searchexact~pcpcm.parent_pc_id~9159EE3EC1974F3E93D6C71197B20B6A&pc_id=9159EE3EC1974F3E93D6C71197B20B6A
http://www.heatshrink.com/pc_combined_results.asp?search_cat=searchexact~pcpcm.parent_pc_id~B33963CD8EDA46B685C8A8E3421CA8F2&pc_id=B33963CD8EDA46B685C8A8E3421CA8F2
Great guys just tell them what you need and they’ll get you what you need.


----------



## cbarrett92 (Feb 28, 2014)

If they are Neutrik ends, how about something like these?

http://www.neutrik.us/en-us/xlr/xlr-cable-connector-accessories/xcr

Doesn't require any un soldering. Just screwing and unscrewing the shell. You would have to get the type that fits your series connector though (x,xx,etc.)


----------



## len (Feb 28, 2014)

cbarrett92 said:


> If they are Neutrik ends, how about something like these?
> 
> XCR-* - Neutrik
> 
> Doesn't require any un soldering. Just screwing and unscrewing the shell. You would have to get the type that fits your series connector though (x,xx,etc.)



Good idea, except that the data cable I have to label is A) not neutrik connectors and 2) needs a company label, too.


----------



## museav (Feb 28, 2014)

There are also self-laminating cable labels from Brady, Panduit, etc. where you can write or print the labels and then when you apply them there is a clear section that wraps over the labeling. Not as nice as clear heat shrink over a separate label but much quicker and easier if you're labeling a large number of cables (and esier to change if you find an error or need to relabel a cable).


----------



## urban79 (Nov 3, 2020)

MNicolai said:


> I'm pretty sure on at least Neutrik connectors, you can unscrew the shell and pull back the strain relief enough without unsoldering anything that you can reduce the outer diameter of the ends of the cable enough to slip some heatshrink tubing over. That is, without having to pay for an absurdly high shrink ratio.



I know it’s a necropost, but I’m finally working on labeling cable and got this far... the 3:1 shear shrink did wonders but I can’t get the boot of the connector back over the shrunken tubing... any tips/tricks?


----------



## almorton (Nov 6, 2020)

My only suggestion would be a Hellermann sleeve and grommet tool - has three fingers that slip into the boot, then you can slightly stretch it to get it over the sleeving. Normally used to stretch cable sleeves over pins. Also can be used with silicone lubricant to help the boot slide.


----------



## Lyle Williams (Nov 6, 2020)

Pursuit of a heatshrunk solution might be creating a problem where one doesn't really exist.

My power cables get marked with self-laminating test-n-tag labels. I get those pre-printed with my name.

Mic cable gets a blue ring pained around the XLR connector with a POSCA paint marker.

On a stage there are likely to be cables from only a few providers. The performers, the venue, and me. Who owns which cable is generally obvious from where the cable is. Who owns which cable is also generally obvious from the look and feel of the cable. Beyond that, there is blue paint on my cables. I don't lose cables.

I have hundreds of cables. I wouldn't dream of pulling the ends off for a better marking scheme. I also wouldn't dream of making them all myself when someone in China earning 95% less than me will do it better.


----------



## urban79 (Nov 6, 2020)

In my case this isn't so much to identify the cable as belonging to us - we deal with in-house events 95% of the time. What is very appealing is to be able to label the cable with what it is, along with the length, and even the department. While my regular crew gets familiar with the color marking we use for lengths, I work with a lot of students who aren't around long enough to familiarize themselves with any type of cables. I think I may breakdown and order 3/4" 4:1 and see how that works!


----------

